# RTX Datei umwandeln!!!?????



## fissenid (23. Juni 2009)

HallO!

ich will für meinen Alpencross mein GPS mitnehmen. Leider habe ich kein Garmin, sondern ein Magellan.

Nun wollte ich die Route bei Bike-GPS bestellen, doch leider erhält man dann eine RTX Datei. 

Wer weiß, wie ich diese auf meinen Magellan bekomme??

Danke

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2009)

gpsbabel schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenw (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Versuch mal das
http://www.gpsinformation.org/ronh/g7towin.htm

Öffnen und dann die benötigte ....abspeichern!
Müsste funzen....

Gruss
KW


----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2009)

schau mal auf meine HP in den GPS Blog. Dort wirst Du sicher fündig
Ansonsten hier im GPS Form, da gibts auch gute Hilfe


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2009)

Servus!
Meines Wissens ist es ein Fileformat, dass Bike GPS selber entwickelt hat. Ich denk mal, dass die alle Rechte drauf haben. Die bieten auf ihrer Seite einen Download für diese Software an. Diese Software bekommt man aber nur, wenn man Kunde ist. ... und diese Software funktioniert nur mit Garmingeräten. Dieses Spielchen habens schon einmal gemacht, da funktionierte der Schmarrn auch nur mit deren Biketouren Uploader auf einen Garmin und danach wieder runter ziehen. Spätestens im GPS Gerät ist es lesbar.

http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/d...s-rich-track-factory/richtrackfactorydownload

Ich könnte dir folgendes Anbieten: Du holst dir dieses Programm, mailst es mir mit dem Track, ich spiels in mein GPS ein und ziehe es als GPX wieder runter und maile dir das File dann wieder. Ich werde das File nicht weiter geben und nicht veröffentlichen - ich habe bereits genug von dem Zeug.

Gemacht werdens das deshalb haben, damit deren Senf irgendwie schützenswert ist. Früher wolltens ein Copyright auf das GPX File haben, was aber sicher nicht durchsetzbar war. Mit diesem Zeug könntens das aber schaffen.

... wobei man sich das Ganze bei http://www.outdooractive.com in wenigen Minuten selber zusammen klicken hätte können. Deren AX Layer ähnelt dem Ding das man beim Traumtouren Transalp Buch bekommt.


----------



## fissenid (25. Juni 2009)

DANKE Tiroler fürs Angebot!!!

Ich habe einne Bekannten mit Garmin und werde es auf diesem Wege probieren!!


----------



## climb75 (3. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Meines Wissens ist es ein Fileformat, dass Bike GPS selber entwickelt hat. Ich denk mal, dass die alle Rechte drauf haben. Die bieten auf ihrer Seite einen Download für diese Software an. Diese Software bekommt man aber nur, wenn man Kunde ist. ... und diese Software funktioniert nur mit Garmingeräten. Dieses Spielchen habens schon einmal gemacht, da funktionierte der Schmarrn auch nur mit deren Biketouren Uploader auf einen Garmin und danach wieder runter ziehen. Spätestens im GPS Gerät ist es lesbar.
> 
> http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/d...s-rich-track-factory/richtrackfactorydownload
> ...


Hallo tiroler 1973,

ich habe seit gestern das gleiche Problem wie fissenid: Ich habe einen rtx-Track bestellt und bekomme den nicht auf mein GPS-Gerät (PDA). Bei Bike GPS habe ich schon angefragt, die haben sich aber sehr unkooperativ gegeben...

Die einzige Möglichkeit, um den Track nutzen zu können, scheint wirklich zu sein, diesen auf ein Garmin zu importieren und als gpx wieder zu exportieren...

Glaubst Du, ich könnte diesbezüglich auf Dein freundliches Angebot an fissenid zurückkommen...? Ich kenne leider niemand mit einem Garmin-Gerät. 

Wäre wirklich klasse. Ich weiß, das alles mag etwas aufdringlich erscheinen. Ich bin aber einigermaßen verzweifelt, da ich den Track dringend benötige.

Viele Grüße,

Heiko


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Juli 2009)

... lade die Software von denen runter und schick sie mir per Mail an [email protected] mit dem Track. Ich sende dir das gpx File zurück und deinstalliere das Zeug wieder, weil ichs eh nicht brauch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Juli 2009)

Erledigt.


----------



## BikeoManiac (13. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Meines Wissens ist es ein Fileformat, dass Bike GPS selber entwickelt hat. Ich denk mal, dass die alle Rechte drauf haben. Die bieten auf ihrer Seite einen Download für diese Software an. Diese Software bekommt man aber nur, wenn man Kunde ist. ... und diese Software funktioniert nur mit Garmingeräten. Dieses Spielchen habens schon einmal gemacht, da funktionierte der Schmarrn auch nur mit deren Biketouren Uploader auf einen Garmin und danach wieder runter ziehen. Spätestens im GPS Gerät ist es lesbar.
> 
> http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/d...s-rich-track-factory/richtrackfactorydownload
> ...




Hallo Tiroler,

ich habe das selbe Problem wie die Anderen. Mein Magellan ist auch nicht .rtx tauglich. Darf ich Dich ebenso um den gefallen bitten mir die Daten zu konvertieren?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Skymaster (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie die Jungs schon beschrieben haben.

Kann mir einer aushelfen bei der Konvertierung von RTX in GPX-Format?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Juli 2010)

Schießt mir rüber die Files. Was solls. Ich habe dieses nutzlose Programm noch nicht deinstalliert und ich könnte noch wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## transalbi (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Michael,

Sehr nett von dir, dass du die Arbeit für Stanciu machst.
Bist du sicher, dass du das wirklich willst?

Gruss

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Juli 2010)

Servus!
Nein, will ich nicht. Es hält sich aber sehr in Grenzen und bis jetzt waren es erst drei.

Wird auch kein Dauerzustand werden und hängt von Lust und Laune ab. Außerdem komme ich immer mehr zu dem Entschluss, dass sich die Leute vorher überlegen sollen, was sie bei wem wann kaufen. Ist eigentlich nicht der Fehler von Stanciu sonder der Fehler der RTX-File Kunden. Wobei man sich fragt, ob der Kunde am Anfang auch genug aufgeklärt wird wenn er das Zeug bei denen kauft.


----------



## transalbi (19. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ist eigentlich nicht der Fehler von Stanciu sonder der Fehler der RTX-File Kunden. Wobei man sich fragt, ob der Kunde am Anfang auch genug aufgeklärt wird wenn er das Zeug bei denen kauft.



Ich denke, dass es genau der "Fehler" von Stanciu ist bzw. er bewusst ein inkompatibles Format schafft, um Kunden an sich zu binden. Der Quasi-Standard sind nun mal gpx-Dateien. Da haben sich in den letzten Jahren alle dran gehalten bzw. haben sich angepasst.


Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Juli 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es genau der "Fehler" von Stanciu ist bzw. er bewusst ein inkompatibles Format schafft, um Kunden an sich zu binden. Der Quasi-Standard sind nun mal gpx-Dateien. Da haben sich in den letzten Jahren alle dran gehalten bzw. haben sich angepasst.


Servus!
Ich denke, dass man ganz bewußt ein File geschaffen hat, auf das man Copyright Ansprüche stellen kann. In der alten Version mit gpx Files war das kaum möglich, denn was war da schützenswert?!? Eine Wegaufzeichnung? Jetzt habens aber zusätzliche Daten drinnen und somit könnte man das als schützenswert empfinden. Sein tut es sicher eine rechtliche Sache worauf die abzielen. Nur denke ich, dass sich das relativ bald überholt haben wird. Der kostenlose Markt wie z.B. http://www.outdooractive.com bietet selbiges zum NULLPREIS an. Vielleicht sind die Vorschläge noch nicht ganz so ausgefeilt, aber für 99,9% aller Alpenüberquerer reicht das locker für mehrere Jahre und die 0,1 % Extremsportler brauchen sowas so oder so nicht.

Sein tut es ganz bestimmt auch ein Kundenbindungsinstrument - das hast du recht. Wenn es angenommen wird, werden andere Programmersteller Lizenzgebühren zahlen müssen und dann beginnt der lauwarme Geldregen erst so richtig. Wobei sich der Schmarrn meiner Ansicht nach gegenüber einem gpx File nicht durchsetzen will, denn die zusätzlichen Informationen sind eher lau.


----------



## transalbi (22. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Sein tut es ganz bestimmt auch ein Kundenbindungsinstrument - das hast du recht. Wenn es angenommen wird, werden andere Programmersteller Lizenzgebühren zahlen müssen und dann beginnt der lauwarme Geldregen erst so richtig. Wobei sich der Schmarrn meiner Ansicht nach gegenüber einem gpx File nicht durchsetzen will, denn die zusätzlichen Informationen sind eher lau.



Genau, das ist ein Schmarrn und wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Da kann er auf- und niederspringen.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariolino (30. Juli 2010)

hallo tiroler1973,

ich glaube es ist wirklich unverschämt, aber fragen kost ja nix. hab mir da grad auch so ne *trx datei geholt und komm irgendwie net weiter (( ... mein spezl der ein garmin hat ist kurzfristig auf dienstreise unterwegs und am SO startet die geplante transalp .... nur mit dem *trx kann i absolut nix anfangen.
meinst du, du könntest da nochmal aushelfen?? wär der wahnsinn ...!!

danke + viele grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Juli 2010)

Schieb rüber. RTX sollte es sein.


----------



## mariolino (31. Juli 2010)

klar rtx. tippfehler  ...
sollte gleich post bei dir eintrudeln ...
herzlichen dank und schöne grüße
mario


----------



## transalbi (1. August 2010)

Warum fragt ihr nicht beim Verkäufer, dem ehrenwerten Herrn selbsternannten Alpen-Guru Uli Stanciu nach? Der verkauft euch doch das Zeug.

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. August 2010)

Hallo!
So meine Herren! Da in letzter Zeit die Anfragen ausgeufert sind, stelle ich den Konvertierungsdienst ein. Bei Einzelfällen hat es noch gepaßt, aber inzwischen sind es zu viele. 

INFORMIERT EUCH IN ZUKUNFT VORHER BEVOR IHR WAS KAUFT!!!

Ich gebe dieses ehrenamtliche Amt nun ab. Für Dank und Anerkennung ist mir jetzt auch die Zeit zu knapp.


----------



## sirl (10. Januar 2011)

@all

nach dem neuesten RTF-Update ist ja nun alles gut und der Weg über's ACTIVE LOG überflüssig geworden.

Gruß sirl


----------

